# Java Tool um HTML und Javascript zu analysieren



## Darknet (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo

Ich suche ein Tool was mit HTML und Java Code analysiert.

Sozusagen ob fehler bzw. es die einelenen Elemente erkennt also eine Tabelle und wieviel Spalten sie hat halt alle Elemente


----------



## Robat (24. Mai 2018)

Also ehrlich gesagt versteh ich kein Wort Vielleicht versuchst du noch mal ausführlicher zu beschreiben, was genau du suchst


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Mai 2018)

Ich rate mal wieder ins Blaue:
Du suchst ein in Java geschriebenes Programm, das Deinen HTML- und/oder JavaScript-Code analysiert und darin enthaltene syntaktische Fehler anzeigt ???


----------



## Thallius (24. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht sucht er sowas?

https://validator.w3.org

Ein Java Programm brauchts dafür nicht.

Gruß

Claus


----------

